# Stradic CI4 vs. Sustain



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm trying to decide between the new stradics or the sustain for inshore/offshore. Anyone use both and think one is better than the other?


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

First Catch said:


> I'm trying to decide between the new stradics or the sustain for inshore/offshore. Would get the 4000 size sustain or comparable stradic. Anyone use both and think one is better than the other?


Its funny that you mention these reels because I was just looking at them today. If it were me I would put my money in the *Stradic CI4. That sucker looks sweet !!*


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I just replaced 5 sustain 3000's with 3 3000 and 2 4000 ci4's. The ci4 is lighter, smoother and I like the handle better.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I recently got a Stradic CI4 3000 and it is a BAD little reel!!! Carbonfiber construction has 2 primary advantages: (1) super lightweight and (2) except for a couple small metal parts, this reel CANNOT corrode!

Alex


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks! What rod would be suggested for throwing anything from a 1oz pomp jig to a max 3oz jig? planning on going with the 4000 with 15lb braid. Any rod that would fit the bill?


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

The cumara rod is the way to go with the ci4. it's perfect but a little pricey. Worth every penny I think.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks. I was looking at those. Quite a bit more than what I was wanting to spend, but will keep an eye on them.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

would go all the way with a ci4


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you want to save money on the rod and still get top quality get a Shimano Clarus. Lifetime warranty and a great feeling rod.

The Ci4 is a much better value than a sustain IMO. The high density carbon body is just as rigid and the weight difference between the regular stradics/sustains in comparison with the Ci4 is like day and night.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Go down to Outcast and get you a 6' something Calcutta. That combo would be the poop.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! Went with the CI4 and will try to look at the Clarus soon.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I just purchased the Ci4 4000 and really have enjoyed the reel but the small round handle just isn't fitting my style yet.I think the foam handle might hold up better than the rubber handles that get sticky and melt over time on the sustains.I have a sustain that literally corroded from the inside out because of poorly designed drainports on the older models.I still have another sustain that I am waiting on to join the other one in the ziplock bag full of corroded parts.I also have stradics and thoroughly enjoy using them as well.
I pair my reels with the St.Croix Tidemaster rods,an extremy light set up and for the money,you will not find a better quality or stronger rod imo.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I opted for the Symetre FJ. I played with both of those reels and the new stradic felt a bit "crunchy". More like a PENN than a Shimano. I went into Bass Pro thinking I was gonna buy the CI4, but the more I played with it and felt it, the more I didn't like it. Haven't been happier with the MUCH cheaper Symetre. JMOP


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Save your pennies*

And go for the proven Shimano Spheros work horse! Relatively unchnged for the past 10 years and for a good reason!

Shimano more than Penn make changes like the Stradic every so often only to sell more reels. Ever since the beginning of time there has and will always be the latest greatest must have reel's/Lures....kinda like women and their pocket books.

Think about it if you were a fishing reel company who made quality products that didn't fail you wouldn't sell any once everyone had one....So they have to make the newest latest greatest to keep us buying. 

As far as Shimano the older Japan made models are the best. Soon to be collectors.

Kind of like USA made Penns. And Sweed ABU

I know these China/ Malaysia countries cut cost corners. Usually with substandard Materials and components. Actual workmanship is not bad though
so in most cases what they put out look's good.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I got the CI4 as soon as it came out (last Christmas) and saying I love it is an understatement. It is very smooth like all shimano reels and a great all around fishing reel. I have the 2500, that I broke in right, with a 44 inch bull red the first time I used it, while fishing for sheephead.


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

kidsoncoffee said:


> I opted for the Symetre FJ. I played with both of those reels and the new stradic felt a bit "crunchy". More like a PENN than a Shimano. I went into Bass Pro thinking I was gonna buy the CI4, but the more I played with it and felt it, the more I didn't like it. Haven't been happier with the MUCH cheaper Symetre. JMOP


 are you kidding me about the stradic feeling crunchy or like a penn? hell no i have to call bs on that one. with the exception of buying a stella it is the smoothest reel out for inshore fishing.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Must have been something wrong with the display model. Like I said, the more I played with it, the worse it felt. The Symetre at half the price was smoother. I loved the look of the new stradic but it just didn't feel right. To each his own.


----------

